# Angeln ohne Verein in Bayern ?



## Müritzfreund (12. April 2020)

Hallo Angelfreunde ,

Wenn eine Person einen Angelschein hat(in Bayern ), muss die Person in eine  Verein beitreten um die Angelkarte zu kaufen  ?
Danke im voraus


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Müritzfreund schrieb:


> muss die Person in eine Verein beitreten um die Angelkarte zu kaufen



Das hängt vom jeweiligen Gewässer ab.

Es gibt Gewässer, für die Erlaubnisscheine ohne größere Voraussetzungen gekauft werden können.

Dann gibt es Gewässer wo man organisierter Angler sein muss, um nen Erlaubnisschein zu erhalten.

Es gibt auch auch Gewässer, wo man nur als Vereinsmitglied angeln darf und manchmal reicht nicht mal die Mitgliedschaft aus, da muss man dann auch noch auf die Warteliste, bis man irgendwann eine Karte für das betreffende Gewässer bekommt.


----------



## Müritzfreund (12. April 2020)

Danke Für die Antwort
Was ist mit organisierter Angler gemeint ?


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,

dass der Angler Mitglied in einem Fischereiverband oder Angelverein ist.

Dann muss man bei der Kartenausgabe i.d.R. den Mitgliedsausweis vorlegen.


----------



## Müritzfreund (12. April 2020)

Ok danke


----------



## keep_fishing (12. April 2020)

Petri,

ich hatte neulich die gleiche Diskussion. 
Kurz und knapp: 
1. Es gibt einige Gewässer da kannst du ohne Probleme Gastkarten kaufen.
2. Es gibt aber auch einige Gewässer da kommst du an keine Gastkarte ran ohne das du im Verein bist. 

Damit soll vermieden werden, dass jeder ''Angler'' ans Wasser kommt und dort Probleme macht (Müll, Wilderei,etc. ). 
Wenn man in einem Verein ist dann weiß man, dass alles Geld und Arbeit kostet. Man behandelt die Natur anders. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass auch viele Nichtvereinsmitglieder super mit der Natur umgehen, aber ein nicht kleiner Teil eben nicht. Das System funktioniert wie ein Sieb. 

Gruß


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass der Angler Mitglied in einem Fischereiverband oder Angelverein ist.
> 
> Dann muss man bei der Kartenausgabe i.d.R. den Mitgliedsausweis vorlegen.



Die Aussage ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt Verbandsgewässer, für die man ggf. nachweisen muss, in einem Verein Mitglied zu sein, der wiederum Verbandsmitglied ist. Ist der Verein nicht im Verband, nutzt die Mitgliedschaft in ihm nix. Das gilt insbesondere beim Erwerb von Jahreskarten für die jeweiligen Gewässer. Tageskarten können oft (nicht immer) erworben werden, nur dann zu einem höheren Preis. Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass es für Verbandsgewässer teils preisgeminderten Zugang gibt, wenn man als Urlauber in Bayern unterwegs ist (mit entsprechender Bestätigung, keine Ahnung welchen Schein man da vorlegen muss).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. April 2020)

keep_fishing schrieb:


> Damit soll vermieden werden, dass jeder ''Angler'' ans Wasser kommt und dort Probleme macht (Müll, Wilderei,etc. ).
> Wenn man in einem Verein ist dann weiß man, dass alles Geld und Arbeit kostet. Man behandelt die Natur anders.
> 
> Mir ist bewusst, dass auch viele Nichtvereinsmitglieder super mit der Natur umgehen, aber ein nicht kleiner Teil eben nicht. Das System funktioniert wie ein Sieb.



Viele Vereine (auch meiner) erlauben in den meisten Gewässern für Gäste den Zugang mit Tageskarte, wenn sie von einem Vereinsmitglied begleitet werden. Das Vereinsmitglied muss dann auch im Namen des Gastes die Karte kaufen und ist verantwortlich für dessen korrektes Verhalten.

Mein Verein hat bis voriges Jahr Tageskarten für die Regnitz ausgegeben. Ergebnis: Massive Uferverschmutzungen.
Seit keine freien Tageskarten mehr ausgegeben werden, ist das Problem weg.

Da der Tageskartenverkauf aber andererseits auch eine wichtige Einnahmequelle der Vereine ist, versuchen viele Vereine hier einen Kompromiss zu finden. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass viele Gewässer in Bayern in privater Hand sind und die Schlange der Interessenten groß ist. Kein Verein will gegenüber den Verpächtern negativ auffallen, sonst ist das Gewässer in 10 Jahren weg.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt Verbandsgewässer, für die man ggf. nachweisen muss, in einem Verein Mitglied zu sein, der wiederum Verbandsmitglied ist



Dann müsste aber bei den Kriterien nicht nur "organisierter Angler" stehen, sondern "im Verband XY organisierter Angler",  sonst wäre das schon irreführend.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Seit keine freien Tageskarten mehr ausgegeben werden, ist das Problem weg.



Ich kenne auch ein Gewässer, dort sieht man montags beim Spaziergang ganz ohne Grenztafel wo die Strecke von Verein A mit großzügiger Gastkartenregelung endet und die von Verein B mit restriktiver Regelung beginnt.

Verein B hat es finanziell allerdings auch nicht nötig Gastkarten auszugeben und ist auch bei der Mitgliederauswahl etwas restriktiver.


----------



## Müritzfreund (12. April 2020)

Das ohne Verein zu angeln soll erstmal einen Lösung für 1 -2 Jahre sein . Dannach trete ich sicher in einen Verein ein . Danke Für die Antworten!


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Müritzfreund schrieb:


> Das ohne Verein zu angeln soll erstmal einen Lösung für 1 -2 Jahre sein . Dannach trete ich sicher in einen Verein ein . Danke Für die Antworten!



Probiere ruhig mal aus, welche Angelarten und welche Gewässertypen Dir am besten liegen.

Dann kannst Du besser entscheiden, welcher Verein für Dich am besten passt.

Es gibt im Netz einige Portale, wo Gewässer nach PLZ gelistet sind, für die es Gastkarten gibt.


----------



## Müritzfreund (12. April 2020)

Kannst du mir eines dieser Portale empfehlen?
Danke schon mal


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,

z.B. Fisch-Hiparade.de


----------



## Müritzfreund (12. April 2020)

Danke Für die Info


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2020)

PN


----------

